# Headed back the Holla



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Realized my TN license is good until march, so a buddy and I are headed down to Dale Hollow Jan 14-17th for some winter float-n-fly fishing for bronzebacks.

Found a sweet deal on a motel (located at Cedar Hill, by the dam) with a kitchenette for $45 a night.

We're leaving Friday after work, fishing Sat/Sun/Half Day Monday...just hope the weather holds out for us. Should be a great primer for our trip back down first week of March  

Hopefully we'll have something to report on when we return!


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

That is a good Resort have stayed there for many years the people are very helpful and its in a very good place if you want to have a real good time when you go in March rent a house boat from them that is the best thing we (5 Guys ) did that for about 8 yrs going to go again next yr Good LUck on your trip


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Take photos...
They will warm our souls  

Come on spring... turkey and poles


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

We were going to go on the 16th but not sure of the exact dates right now. What do you think the best time will be?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, I just switched our reservations back to Horse Creek. They gave us a room for 2 WITH a boat slip for $35/night 

Fletch...we've got 12 or so guys (mostly OGF guys) headed down March 10-15. Staying at Horse Creek.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Shoot man, I should hitch the boat up and come down there with you guys.

I've always heard that February and March are the best times to go for a trophy.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

My son and i have stayed at Horse creek its ok but while your down there i would check out other places for your other trip cuz its not the greatest place in the world to stay it is in a good location when you come out of horse creek there is a Island on your right thats a good point for smallies make sure you go look at cedar hill iits alot better place and just acoss the lake


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Jack at Horse Creek is a great host, but there accomodations are average at best, and there no- wake zone takes forever, but you can' t beat the location for fishing. Cedar hill is about 15 minutes closer to Ohio by car. No matter where you stay you will be fishing Dale Hollow.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Fletch, you're welcome to join us.

Tom...I look at it like Las Vegas...I don't plan on spending much time in the room, and when I am I'll either be sleeping or loaded 

The folks at Horse Creek took real good care of us last year, even though we didn't stay with them (we launched there every day). They are gave us a sweet deal on our booking this year.

I must admit, from what I saw last year, the cabins didn't look like anything to write home about. But hey, we're there to fish right?


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Shakedown, how do you guys fish for smallies at that time of year (in case I come down)? You know, what baits, slow/fast etc...


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

SHAKEDOWN your right about spending time in the cabin and its good enough for guys i forgot to tell u about the little bay on other side of the island at end of horse creek its good the to and all along the side there is a good fishing there is a shelf there and a nice point good luck and have fun sometime you should try renting a houseboat that is really alot of fun and you dont have to return everyday


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always wanted to do the houseboat thing on DH and take the family. Awesome lake, and I'm foaming at the mouth to return


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If your foaming at the mouth, then your getting a cabin by yourself. The rest of us will get another  You make sure youmark all the good spots for us Shake. When we get there in March, all we'll have to do is Fish!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

shakedown take lots of pictures let me know how you do. i'am going down april 16 th. is it to late for the float and flie that time of the year.i've never fished that way but would like to try it. good luck and catch a trophy.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Markin spots? Sheesh...I'll be lucky to remember the plug this time 

bb...the month you go isn't as important as the water temps for f-n-f. You need 50 degree water or colder for those smallies to suspend for f-n-f. April is probably too late for those colder temps, but if they have a late spring then you might luck out. 

I fished it 3 years ago in april, and took everything shallow on cranks.

If we have something worth photographing, we'll take so many pictures you'll get sick of lookin at em  If the forecast holds true (which I hope it doesn't) it's callin for low 40's and sunny skies. The 40's are perfect, but the sunny skies doesn't help in that clear water.

I hope we can get into the groove next weekend. I'm ready for my first fish of 2005!


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the info shakedown,i'll be waiting to see alot of pictures.
baby bass


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

shakedown just put in zip code 38551 for celina, tenn weather. i hope the long range forecast is wrong.if not you have the luck i have when i plan a fishing trip.good luck baby bass.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck, catch a bunch and take lots of pics!


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Dang all this DH talk already is killing me. We still have 92 days until our trip, not that I'm counting. If this mild weather continues, a short early trip will have to be planned. Good luck Shake ... BTW do you use a fly rod or will a spinning rod work ok?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Most guys (including myself) use a light action 10 foot spinning. Crappie rod basically. If you want to spend a few extra bucks on a rod with more backbone, St. Croix and All Pro both make float-n-fly models. Last year, I used an 11' wally marshall crappie rod, and I bought a 10' pinnacle this year as a backup. The wally and pinnacle were both $30 each, and that wally did GREAT last year. I actually liked it better than the All Pro that I used with the guide.

Gander in Columbus has a sweet selection (better than BPS or Galyans) of 10-11 foot rods. They had a bunch of different makes from $30-$50.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

ShakeDown, Freeze and I are going down on the 13th of April. If the weather warms early I/we might go down for a long weekend trip in March. Good luck down there everyone. Take some pics.
Fletch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks fletch! We'll be there again in march (10th-15th) so if thats the weekend you happen to go, give me shout before then and we'll try and hook up.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Shakedown.
If I find that I'll have time off during the 10th-15th I'll send you a PM before hand and give you some contact info.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Hasd anyone purchased the primetimes calendar or software for 2005?
Just curious as to when the best times are for April.
I think I might buy the calendar this year and see how well it works.
Thanks!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be going down on the 2nd of April instead of the 13th.
I might make a long weekend trip sometime in March if I can swing it.

Hope to see some of you guys down there. Good luck

Fletch


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

ShadeDown - anxiously awaiting your post. We read on the fishin.com board that Fred said on Jan 9th that he was having his best fishing of the year. I hope you ran into some of that....


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

How did you do ole buddy ole pal!
I hope you slayed em.
fletch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

check the other post in this forum


----------

